# seasoning for bacon



## jkc64

I have been reading a lot of posts here and am very happy with all the info I have found here except one thing. Everyone is very exact in their measurements of cure/salt/sugar as they should be. I also know that the technical answer to my question is adjust to my taste.

That said, what are the measurements that most find to their liking for the garlic, onion power and pepper? I am just looking for a middle of the road starting point and can adjust from there. Sorry for the long winded post I just don't want this perceived as a right or wrong question.

Thanks,

John


----------



## jp61

John, your question is not long winded at all. Thanks for asking it, because I don't know the answer either and look forward to reading what the guys that have been doing this a long time have to say.


----------



## alblancher

I hope someone offers you quantities, but I believe most of us sprinkle these spices on liberally then giving the bacon a gently shake.  The amount of spice that adheres should be a good starting point.  I would think you would have a hard time getting too much cracked pepper and sugar.  Garlic powder on the other hand would stick pretty well to the damp meat.

When you look at everyone's qview try to get an idea of how well the surface of the meat is covered.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

I don't like to overpower the flavor of the bacon with perfumes.
I would start on the low end, 1/2 a level tsp. each of garlic and onion powder per 5 lbs. of bacon.
Pepper can be used much more liberally, but 1 or 2 level tsp. per 5 lbs. of bacon is plenty for my taste.



~Martin


----------



## solaryellow

DiggingDogFarm said:


> I don't like to overpower the flavor of the bacon with perfumes.
> I would start on the low end, 1/2 a level tsp. each of garlic and onion powder per 5 lbs. of bacon.
> Pepper can be used much more liberally, but 1 or 2 level tsp. per 5 lbs. of bacon is plenty for my taste.
> 
> 
> 
> ~Martin


I agree with Martin. Flavor is a personal taste and we are all different in that regards. I have found my preference is more of a subtle flavor when it comes to adding things like garlic and onion to bacon. That being said, I have a honey chipotle bacon experiment going right now where I used a heaping tablespoon of chipotle powder, a level tablespoon of garlic and a cup of honey added to the cure mix for a 6lbs slab. Start in small amounts and increase it to suit your tastes.


----------



## jkc64

Thanks for the answers, as I stated (not so clearly) there is no right or wrong as it is a personal taste issue I was just looking for a starting point. Does it matter whether the spices are applied during the cure process or after? I am going for a dry cure and cold smoke.


----------



## solaryellow

Add spices to the cure mix. If you are adding liquids, I would wait until you are well into the curing time to add them.


----------

